# Old, old wrestling joke



## tellner (Mar 24, 2008)

_[Posted here because it wouldn't be appropriate in the referring thread]_

There was a promoter with a hot new prospect. He was big. He was strong. He was fast. He worked well in the clinch and on the ground.

The only problem was that he was wrestling the famous unbeaten wrestler Ajinomoto.

"Whatever you do, don't let Ajinomoto get you in the Japanese Pretzel Hold. Nobody has ever escaped from it."

"Got it, boss."

Came the big day and the wrestler was ready. He got into the ring and was doing pretty well. Then he missed a grab, and suddenly Ajinomoto got him in the Japanese Pretzel Hold.

The promoter turned around to leave and heard a sudden yell and cheer. Somehow his man had gotten out and pinned the Japanese wrestler.

Afterwards he asked "How did you do it?"

"Well, I thought I was safe. But he caught me in the Pretzel Hold. I was all tied up when I noticed a guy's butt crammed down into my face. So I bit it.


Nothing can keep you down when you've bitten yourself on the ***."


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 24, 2008)

Rofl!!!!


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 24, 2008)

:rofl:


----------



## theletch1 (Mar 24, 2008)

Ouch, the chiropractic ramifications of that hold are enormous.


----------



## newGuy12 (Mar 24, 2008)

Hahahahaahaha!!!!!! good one!


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 24, 2008)

:lfao:


----------



## Steel Tiger (Mar 24, 2008)

I heard Billy Connelly do a version of this joke many years ago.  The punch line was slightly different though;

"...he got me into the full pretzel and I thought it was all over, but then I saw this great willy hanging down so I latched my teeth into it."

"Did that stop him?"

"No, but it amazing the surge of strength you get when you bite your own willy."


Anyway you hear it, it a damn funny joke.


----------



## tellner (Mar 24, 2008)

The one I heard my Dad originally learned in the Army back in WWII. I'm guessing it goes back to Thag and the Bear Clan Twisty Hold.

There's nothing like a really old classic joke. You know the one about the two guys out in the woods? One gets bitten on a very specific tender part, so his friend rushes to find the doctor who says "I'm in an emergency right now. Go back to your friend. Cut between the bite marks and suck out the poison."

The oldest version I've seen of _that_ one is from the 17th century and ends:

"What sayeth the Leech?"
"The Leech sayest thou must surely die."


----------



## Kingindian (Mar 27, 2008)

funny
anyway ajinomoto is name of japanese product for cooking


----------



## tellner (Mar 27, 2008)

Yep. MSG.


----------



## Carol (Mar 27, 2008)

It's a Japanese brand, but not the word for MSG.  (Much like Kleenex isn't the word for facial tissue).  Rather large company, they are also in to making other comestibles as well.

www.ajinomoto.com


I'm just full of worthless trivia today :lol2:


----------



## tellner (Mar 27, 2008)

Way back when they first developed the flavoring ingredient it was called "aji no moto". It was MSG then and still is. The Ajinomoto company used it as a tradename and has had trouble maintaining trademark because it is creeping over into the generic.


----------

